# Applescript et Chrome



## defunes43 (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour a tous!
Je suis en ce moment en train de me lancer dans l'applescript, et j'essaie de faire un script de démarrage de mon ordi, qui m'ouvrirait Chrome, et lancerait 7-8 sites dans des onglets différents...
J'ai pour l'instant

tell application "google chrome"
activate
end tell

Mais pour lui faire ouvrir des onglets et y ouvrir des sites, je sèche. J'ai fouillé de fond en comble la bibliothèque des commandes, mais je ne trouve pas...
Si quelqu'un a la moindre idée, je suis preneur!
Merci d'avance!


----------



## ceslinstinct (18 Janvier 2011)

defunes43 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous!
> Je suis en ce moment en train de me lancer dans l'applescript, et j'essaie de faire un script de démarrage de mon ordi, qui m'ouvrirait Chrome, et lancerait 7-8 sites dans des onglets différents...
> J'ai pour l'instant
> 
> ...


Bonjour

En 10 secondes j'ai trouvé ça avec Google.

http://www.devdaily.com/blog/post/mac-os-x/applescript-open-multiple-urls-in-safari-tabs

J'ai changé New Tab par Nouvel onglet et File par Fichier.

Si ça te donne une idée, j'utilise que Safari.

@+


----------



## defunes43 (18 Janvier 2011)

Ça marche nickel 
J'avais enlevé toutes les réponses sans le mot Chrome de ma recherche google, j'ai pas pensé a adapter du code Safari...

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## ceslinstinct (18 Janvier 2011)

defunes43 a dit:


> Ça marche nickel
> J'avais enlevé toutes les réponses sans le mot Chrome de ma recherche google, j'ai pas pensé a adapter du code Safari...
> 
> Merci beaucoup!



Bonsoir

Chez moi avec Léopard 10.5.8 et Safari 5.0.1, le premier site lue n'a pas d'onglet.

J'ai modifié le code pour les avoirs tous en onglets.

```
set urlList to {"http://www.macintouch.com/", "http://www.macnn.com/", "http://www.macworld.com/", "http://www.thinksecret.com/", "http://www.tuaw.com/"}

tell application "Safari" to activate

tell application "System Events"
	
	repeat with i from 1 to (count urlList)
		key code 17 using {command down} -- Création de l'onglet
		keystroke (item i of urlList) -- Ouvre l'URL
		key code 36 -- Touche Return
	end repeat
	
end tell
```

@+


----------



## defunes43 (18 Janvier 2011)

J'avais vu et fait la même adaptation.
J'ai aussi rajouté un delay 1 dans la boucle, certaines pages ne s'ouvraient pas et je restait sur la page d'accueil des onglets, ça a suffi a regler le soucis

Merci de ton aide


----------

